# real bass fishing



## jaoppe (Jan 20, 2009)

biggest one was 19in. about 3-1/2 to 4lbs.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice box full of fish!! Where were you?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i got a question... im from chicago and bass are a fish that we take pictures of and throw back... what do you do with all those things?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *twat waffel (4/28/2009)*i got a question... im from chicago and bass are a fish that we take pictures of and throw back... what do you do with all those things?


Nice mess of fish but I have to agree...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish...:letsdrink::letsdrink

And Twat... plenty of folks eat bass... I've never eaten one, I was never a big bass fisherman, now I catch a few out of a small pond in my backyard(not as many as some punk kids I knowokeoke), but it's a pond on a golf course with a lot of fertilizer and pesticides going into it.

I don't know how it tastes though.

Jim

PS... I call them punks with my tongue firmly implanted in my cheekbecause they catch a lot more fish than me. They're actually GREAT kids!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

bass are good eatin no different than catching a spec and keppin it to eat instead of throwin it back


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

> *born2fizh (4/28/2009)*bass are good eatin no different than catching a spec and keppin it to eat instead of throwin it back


I have to agree. If you eat the bream that you catch then you might as well eat the bass also. I love to catch a mess of bream and have an occasional bass to throw in as well. Most saltwater fishermen would probably never eat a bass, but to each his own. There aint nothing like a good fish fry of bream and bass and well as a fish fry of mullet, grouper, and snapper! If you like, eat it!


----------



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

After cleaning the bass, soak them in cold water with crab boil and season as you normally do. After frying they have a saltwater type taste. If you have ever fished the flats at Apalachicola, you know what I am talking about, best bass I have ever had. Do not pass this on to the yankees who throw them back.

canecutter23


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

> *Canecutter23 (5/5/2009)*After cleaning the bass, soak them in cold water with crab boil and season as you normally do. After frying they have a saltwater type taste. If you have ever fished the flats at Apalachicola, you know what I am talking about, best bass I have ever had. Do not pass this on to the yankees who throw them back.
> 
> canecutter23




OHH that word yankee puts a shiver down my spine.....i'll prolly be eating a lot more bass though..now that i cant afford a meal plan :bangheadhahahah hope the santa fe river produces!!


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

While I do agree that Bass is fine eating......I know a lot of folks that would be highly pissed seeing someone keep that many!! Most folks consider them a trophy fish.


----------

